# Rod Holder for Garage



## T (May 20, 2009)

I am wanting to build some sort of rack on my garage wall to hold all of my rods. Does anyone have a suggestion on what would be the most user friendly and still keep them up and out of the way. Please let me hear your advice. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic330120-11-1.aspx?Highlight=rod+holder

From Fourm search Rod Holders....................Hope this is what you are looking-4


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic225709-2-1.aspx?Highlight=ROD+HOLDERS

*I asked the same thing some time back, here is the link.*


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought Okuma rod holders...($20 dollars) holds 14 small rods or 8 big rod and reels....I have an extra one not put together if someone wants it.......Make offer


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of one I made out of part of my kids old swing set. It's made of two 2x6's6" apart, with a2" hole every 3". It will hold 16 rods in 4' 2" length. Easy to load and unload also. I attached it to the ceiling with 4 lag bolts. 

One more step in my quest to see how much crap I can get into my garage! As you can see in the back ground, I'm well on my way.


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *T (9/8/2009)*I am wanting to build some sort of rack on my garage wall to hold all of my rods. Does anyone have a suggestion on what would be the most user friendly and still keep them up and out of the way. Please let me hear your advice. Thank you in advance!




How many rods are you looking to hang?


----------



## Dumb Axe (Aug 28, 2009)

You can use short sections of pvc and they makemetalbrackets with 2 screw holes in them to attach pvc pipe to wall studs. Just screw them to the wall wherever you want them. You can get away with 1 bracket for each piece of pvc. It is cheap and easy and stores them upright. They make them for 1 1/2" pvc and 1 1/4" pvc. I use the smaller for medium and light rods. They also make the brackets for bigger pvc if you want to store rods with the gimble caps on them. I dont have them on a wall, just screwed a bunchto a wooden box andstore reels and tackle in the box with the rods on the outside. You could even screw them all to a 2x4 and just screw it to the wall. Only problem is I have yet to put wheels on the box to move it around and my wife gets mad when she wants to sweep the dining room floor and has to slide the box across the hardwood.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Dumb Axe (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah just like that. Well I cant see whats holding the pvc but close enough.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great ideas ! Now I know what I need to do! I bought those cheap ones you mount to the wall and my rods kept getting tangled and falling of the wall! Thanks guys!


----------

